# Euros 2021 Thread



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone watching?

Who are you rooting for? against?


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I’d like to watch but most likely do not have right channels.
And ... Poland 🇵🇱


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I completely forgot it was happening. Unless it's on DAZN I probably can't watch. It's mice to see Scotland in a major tournament again although most of their best players play for the ROI so that will likely hamstring them a bit. I generally hate England but the squad is so young and I enjoy enough of them that I wouldn't be heartbroken if they did well. Got a funny feeling about France though...


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

YaReMi said:


> I’d like to watch but most likely do not have right channels.
> And ... Poland 🇵🇱


Streaming options are pretty good these days


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

England and Scotland. Sucks they're in the same group.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

YaReMi said:


> And ... Poland 🇵🇱


Same here!


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopelessly rooting for Poland.
Lewandowski!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m watching this and Copa America. This will likely be the only time they overlap and we can basically watch from 9 AM to 10 PM every day for a couple of weeks.
I’ve been a Barcelona guy since the early 90s and backed Spain when they formed the backbone of the team, so I still have a soft spot for Spain. Other than that, I’ll probably end up with a team I like after the group stage and support them the rest of the way.

For Copa America, I want to see Messi finally win a national team trophy with Argentina, although I don’t think it’s gonna happen. My wife’s from Venezuela, so we’ll back them although they probably won’t win much.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Croatia,... pics are from 2018 while visiting family in Croatia and watching a World Cup game at the local watering hole in Pisak on the Adriatic Sea.


The folks at the table behind us were not Croatia fans, lol,... but we bought them a round of drinks just to show 
we were good sports.









2018 Croatia's #1 World Cup forward drinking line. 









The boy and I got jacked that night,🥴









Hrvatska!









Home sweet home,... 🇭🇷🦶⚽


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Midnight Rider said:


> Croatia,... pics are from 2018 while visiting family in Croatia and watching a World Cup game at the local watering hole in Pisak on the Adriatic Sea.
> 
> 
> The folks at the table behind us were not Croatia fans, lol,... but we bought them a round of drinks just to show
> ...


I always th8no of France o8 and Sukor's golden boot when Croatia comes up. I'd love to see them do well here.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Italy and Poland, here!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure what's going on but I just turned on the Finland game and Christian Eriksen is on the pitch and the medics are trying to resuscitate him.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

He just collapsed apparently. Everyone looks pretty rattled. Hope he is ok.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like a heart attack. Not sure if they were able to bring him around.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Born in England, rooting for England! Half Irish, so I pull for them when they’re in tournaments, but it’s always England I get behind in hopes of winning it all. 

As far as the “against” vote... Italy. Nothing personal. 

During the World Cup where France played Italy in the finals, my dad went so far as to put the Bleu Blanc Rouge on his car. I can assure you, he does not care for France. Ha, ha...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like they managed to bring Christian Eriksen around and he's now in hospital.



https://www.cbc.ca/sports/soccer/denmark-finland-euros-christian-eriksen-cpr-1.6063791


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

England... 1966...man that's actually worse than what Leaf fans are going through!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

leftysg said:


> England... 1966...man that's actually worse than what Leaf fans are going through!


I'm both, tell me about it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> England... 1966...man that's actually worse than what Leaf fans are going through!


It’s actually worse. England won the World Cup in 66, we’ve never won the Euros.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Filling out my Round of 16 bracket. I think I've predicted well for every match except ENG v GER. Do I go with my head (Germany) or my heart (England)?? England has not fared well against the Germans in recent tournaments, so it could be applied "they are due", but England have not looked... _interested_. Germany showed flashes of brilliance against Portugal, but were flat against France. They should have dismantled Hungary, but tied. 

I'd hate to be the guy to bet against his own country and they end up doing well. But, no one wants to be the guy who's asked, "_What the hell were you thinking they'd beat that team?"_


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

If you _had_ to bet $1000, who would you take?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I bet I'd find a more interesting way to lose $1000!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I would think France will take it all though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Yesterday’s outcomes were pretty much what everyone expected. Austria did put up a better fight than I thought though. Good game.

Netherlands should defeat the Czech’s. But that could go either way. The game I am really looking forward to is the Portugal v Belgium match. Pulling for Belgium, and they should… technically _should_ win, but never count out the Portuguese in international football.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Yesterday’s outcomes were pretty much what everyone expected. Austria did put up a better fight than I thought though. Good game.
> 
> Netherlands should defeat the Czech’s. But that could go either way. The game I am really looking forward to is the Portugal v Belgium match. Pulling for Belgium, and they should… technically _should_ win, but never count out the Portuguese in international football.


I'm with you, mostly because I can't stand Ronaldo. 🙂


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Sloppy defending by the Dutch on both goals. 10min plus stoppage time, down to 10 men, I don’t see them evening it up.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Auf Wiedersehen Löw. Great win Lions.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Auf Wiedersehen Löw. Great win Lions.


That was sweet! Nerve racking, but sweet.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Absolute stunner!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Absolute stunner!!!


My mother in law passed away on Saturday, she would have loved this result. Wish she could have hung on for it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

davetcan said:


> My mother in law passed away on Saturday, she would have loved this result. Wish she could have hung on for it.


Condolences to you and your family. Let's hope they carry it forward.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Condolences to you and your family. Let's hope they carry it forward.


Thanks, and yes please.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Sloppy defending by the Dutch on both goals.


If there's one thing you can count on, it's that at some point the Dutch will lose when they need to win.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

troyhead said:


> If there's one thing you can count on, it's that at some point the Dutch will lose when they need to win.


If you were an England fan you'd never really expect them to win, kinda like being a Leafs fan. Disappointment becomes the norm.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> My mother in law passed away on Saturday, she would have loved this result.


Condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Best wishes Dave and that was a game to be sure. There have been some real surprises these games and some fun watching but then again I have always enjoyed football.
and secretly enjoyed watching Ronaldo cry when they lost but kind of felt bad for Mueller I guess this is could be his very last cup. And I don't see the French in the last game.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That was a pretty big moment for England. Germany has been a bogey team for a long time.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

There are some giants now gone. Portugal, Germany, France... even the Netherlands. Not a strong team in recent tournaments, but a team that could surprise. 

England faces Ukraine next. This is a little more personal for me, as my ex is of Ukrainian decent. On paper, the match shouldn't even need to be played, but it has to play out. Nothing is off limits in knock-out Footy.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeehaa !!!!!!!

The Danes will be tough.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Yeehaa !!!!!!!
> 
> The Danes will be tough.


Yes, but no worse than a 4th place finish in the last two major tournaments!!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Playing at Wembley should help.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Playing at Wembley should help.


It didn't last time.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

As Jimmy, Robert, John Paul and John put it...Bring it on home, England. bring it on home!
[h://video]


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It will be debated if that should have been a spot kick, but VAR have the ability to overturn it. They did not. 
England was deserving… they looked as good at the 120th minute as they did in the 10th. 

Can’t wait for Sunday!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

No way VAR was turning that over in Wembley against England, even though it was a clear dive. UEFA gets its full Wembley with cheering home supporters for the final.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ya, talk about riots! Oh wait, that’s the other thread.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, here we go. Good luck to fans of both teams, although I'm hoping today's raindrops on the cafes of College Avenue foretell of tears for the Azzurri. Let's go Lions...and you know it's not Detroit.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bit of a nail-biter at Wembley, I see. 1-1 into extra time at the moment. Let's hope London is still standing, come tomorrow.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Penalty kicks? Such a shitty way to decide a contest like that. Puts it all on an individual player in a team game. Lame I say, Lame.
I can only say thankfully Italy won because they dominated play.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, 3-2 final score. I guess Montreal and London have something in common now, although England and Italy were probably better-matched than the Habs and Lightning.

I concur that penalty kicks/shots are a rather disappointing way to break a tie. At the same time, once one reaches that point in extended play, the players themselves are generally exhausted. After all, it takes considerable effort to produce a tie. So simply going into additional overtime is unlikely to result in anything artful in the way of play. Extra innings in baseball can work well, given how much standing players can do. I'm sure baseball players are working too, but I suspect the level of continuous exertion is much less than soccer or hockey or basketball.

In a perfect world, I'd say "Okay, you folks all go home and rest up this evening. We'll continue the game in extra time tomorrow." But of course, as a spectator sport, that starts to become unfeasible.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thankfully? Spain dominated play, but Italy beat them in a penalties in that. There’s no logic for penalties. Great teams dominate and win, or dominate just to fall. It’s a new game at that point. 

Italy was definitely the better team from about the 25th minute onwards. For all the teams England beat that looked gassed as the Lions kept up the pace, this time they were the ones who looked tired.

Still feel pretty proud of this team for getting to the finals.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

why play for the PK's - Dont sub your shooters in, until 2 mins left? and then they both miss.

Hammer the gd ball at the net. cutsie bullshit doesn't get it done.

Gross.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Yep, 3-2 final score. I guess Montreal and London have something in common now, although England and Italy were probably better-matched than the Habs and Lightning.
> 
> I concur that penalty kicks/shots are a rather disappointing way to break a tie. At the same time, once one reaches that point in extended play, the players themselves are generally exhausted. After all, it takes considerable effort to produce a tie. So simply going into additional overtime is unlikely to result in anything artful in the way of play. Extra innings in baseball can work well, given how much standing players can do. I'm sure baseball players are working too, but I suspect the level of continuous exertion is much less than soccer or hockey or basketball.
> 
> In a perfect world, I'd say "Okay, you folks all go home and rest up this evening. We'll continue the game in extra time tomorrow." But of course, as a spectator sport, that starts to become unfeasible.


Golden Goal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've never liked the penalty shootout scenario. I think 2 periods of 15 mins each followed by sudden death would be better. Also allow more subs for OT and sudden death.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Golden goal is the correct answer.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I understand the English team disappointment but removing the medals in a very ostentatious way was not needed and showed lack of respect. Reaching the final was a great (and celebrated) success. Both teams deserved to win and penalty shootout is an established rule in football. It usually doesn’t do justice but oh well ... Graceful losing is a skill, looks like England needs to practice losing a bit more 🤪


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

YaReMi said:


> I understand the English team disappointment but removing the medals in a very ostentatious way was not needed and showed lack of respect. Reaching the final was a great (and celebrated) success. Both teams deserved to win and penalty shootout is an established rule in football. It usually doesn’t do justice but oh well ... Graceful losing is a skill, looks like England needs to practice losing a bit more 🤪


Just don't hand out medals at that point. Given the result and circumstances who would want to parade through the team that just won to get to a podium where a runner up medal is placed around your neck. Shake a hand, hand it to the player might make it seem less ostentatious. Didn't bother me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

They came across as petulant sore losers. The guard of honour and medals to the second place team is a long-established ceremony. I hope with some maturity and perspective they will look back on what they accomplished and take some joy from it.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

YaReMi said:


> I understand the English team disappointment but removing the medals in a very ostentatious way was not needed and showed lack of respect. Reaching the final was a great (and celebrated) success. Both teams deserved to win and penalty shootout is an established rule in football. It usually doesn’t do justice but oh well ... Graceful losing is a skill, looks like England needs to practice losing a bit more 🤪


Yeah, I noticed that too and thought it a bit disrespectful. I'm sure there were probably a lot of teams- like any team that didn't make the final- that would've felt proud to make it to the final even if it meant taking home second place silver. Whiners. 

Honestly, I don't watch soccer/football enough to know the tradition but, is it standard practice to remove the medal right away if you come second?
I don't see this happening in the Olympics. While you have to lose to win silver, it's still a silver medal for Gods sake. It's an incredible accomplishment to get to that final game.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

zztomato said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too and thought it a bit disrespectful. I'm sure there were probably a lot of teams- like any team that didn't make the final- that would've felt proud to make it to the final even if it meant taking home second place silver. Whiners.
> 
> Honestly, I don't watch soccer/football enough to know the tradition but, is it standard practice to remove the medal right away if you come second?
> I don't see this happening in the Olympics. While you have to lose to win silver, it's still a silver medal for Gods sake. It's an incredible accomplishment to get to that final game.


Not standard practice, but not unprecedented, either. For example, in the Copa America final between eternal rivals Brazil and Argentina, most of the Brazilians kept theirs on. Neymar took his off after coming down off the stage, though. However, he did congratulate each Argentine player individually and had a special exchange with Messi, with whom he is good friends.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The gold/silver/bronze thing and how one reacts after not achieving gold depends on the sport and how rankings were achieved. If one runs the 220m at the Olympics you run simultaneously against a spate of qualifiers, Someone runs fastest, someone runs next fastest, someone runs third fastest, and everyone else runs slower than that. There's no role for referees to play during the event, only before or after. Everyone was competing against everyone else. When a sport competition comes down to the battle between two finalists in an event which does have refereeing during the event, it's kind of a phenomenologically different thing. I'm not saying poor sportsmanship ought to be excused. just that there are some contexts which are ripe for it, and others where it plays or might play much less of a role.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> The gold/silver/bronze thing and how one reacts after not achieving gold depends on the sport and how rankings were achieved. If one runs the 220m at the Olympics you run simultaneously against a spate of qualifiers, Someone runs fastest, someone runs next fastest, someone runs third fastest, and everyone else runs slower than that. There's no role for referees to play during the event, only before or after. Everyone was competing against everyone else. When a sport competition comes down to the battle between two finalists in an event which does have refereeing during the event, it's kind of a phenomenologically different thing. I'm not saying poor sportsmanship ought to be excused. just that there are some contexts which are ripe for it, and others where it plays or might play much less of a role.


Yeah, I can totally get the disappointment of the losers in these scenarios.
It’s funny, the Euros don’t have a 3rd place match, but Copa America and the World Cup do. The third place team ends the tournament a winner, while second place ends a loser, which is sort of funny.


----------

